# Canon EOS 6D High Resolution Photo and Video Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-eos-6d-high-resolution-photo-and-video-samples/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-eos-6d-high-resolution-photo-and-video-samples/"></a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon

</strong>Canon has posted a bunch of images and videos made with the new Canon EOS 6D. As suspected, their results are terrific.</p>
<p>Have at it pixel peepers!</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/" target="_blank">http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon has posted a bunch of images and videos made with the new Canon EOS 6D



The shots are taken with a 17-40/4 ... no wonder since Canon came up with an anti-5d3 af that trades in precision (*no* cross point @f2.8+ even in the center) for added low light sensitivity.

Imho the 6d is a "high iq landscape tourist camera body" - you don't carry around a f2.8 zoom anyway in this case, often shoot in dim light and have no need for a fast, precise or servo af. And with a fast prime you can mf and use an exchangeable screen that the 5d3 cannot use.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 17, 2012)

because tourists use MF often? 

no matter how we flip it.. it makes no real sense as an "ambitious amateur" camera.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

Your link directs to *60D* images and video from *2010*, not 6D. Canon Australia has stills and video up here from the 6D: http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/IMR-EOS-6D/Sample-Images



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-eos-6d-high-resolution-photo-and-video-samples/\"></glusone></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/canon-eos-6d-high-resolution-photo-and-video-samples/\"></a></div>
> <p><strong>From Canon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 17, 2012)

PerfectSavage said:


> Australia has stills and video up here from the 6D: http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/IMR-EOS-6D/Sample-Images




only small sample images?.. pretty useless if you ask me.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> PerfectSavage said:
> 
> 
> > Australia has stills and video up here from the 6D: http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/IMR-EOS-6D/Sample-Images
> ...



yup, but an order of magnitude more useful than 60D images  and the video at least shows pretty decent DR; I'm sure larger ones will be up soon on the USA site or other Canon site.

6D video sample : http://www.canon.com.au/About-Canon/News-Events/News-Press-Releases/IMR-EOS-6D/Videos


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 17, 2012)

PerfectSavage said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > PerfectSavage said:
> ...



??

it´s the same images as in the link from the first post... only that you can´t downlaod the full resolution images from your link.

i don´t see any 60D images....


----------



## PerfectSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> PerfectSavage said:
> 
> 
> > Gothmoth said:
> ...



the 60D images are on the original CR link at the top of this thread... it's a bad link on Canon's site, it says "6D" but the page it directs to is "60D", the Canon Australia (canon.au) links are 6D images and video, CR's link is to the old 60D samples page.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 17, 2012)

> This sample movie was shot in Full HD mode and HD mode, and has been optimized for viewing on this website.



Wha? No FHD quality? C'mon Canon. This is 2012. You can use YouTube or Vimeo to host the high quality videoes if you fear for your bandwith. You know, just like Nikon.

In any case, the Deep Green video was shot in Yakushima, which a beautiful, beautiful place (but it rains there a lot!).


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

link to Nikon D600 sample JPeG images:

http://mansurovs.com/nikon-d600-image-samples

Canon as above posted by Administrator in CR


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 17, 2012)

PerfectSavage said:


> the 60D images are on the original CR link at the top of this thread... it's a bad link on Canon's site, it says "6D" but the page it directs to is "60D", the Canon Australia (canon.au) links are 6D images and video, CR's link is to the old 60D samples page.



nope, above link points to the correct 6D site.



> Canon has posted a bunch of images and videos made with the new Canon EOS 6D. As suspected, their results are terrific.
> 
> 
> Have at it pixel peepers!
> ...


----------



## DianeK (Sep 17, 2012)

DB said:


> Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2


Hmm, Nikon looks crisper and cleaner to my eye between these two images


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

DianeK said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2
> ...



It's definitely sharper, but a tad less flattering too - just look at the tiny blonde hairs at the bridge of the nose and above the upper lip too, sort of reminiscent of initial criticisms of the D800


----------



## DianeK (Sep 17, 2012)

DB said:


> DianeK said:
> 
> 
> > DB said:
> ...



Different tastes, I guess. I prefer seeing those tiny hairs rather than the smudgy look of the Canon image because when doing macro work, I _want_ to see those tiny hairs on an insect. I can always smooth out skin in PP, but for when I want the detail it needs to be there first place since I can't manufacture it in PP. Actually the Canon images looks like a rather amateurish PP job like I used to do when first learning photoshop  Just my $.02


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 17, 2012)

At least the Canon portrait model is prettier than the Nikon one.


----------



## matukas (Sep 17, 2012)

Out of the camera JPGs? Maybe that's why they look as amateur PP?


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 17, 2012)

DianeK said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > DianeK said:
> ...


i agree. it's pretty sad on here when people are praising a camera for having less resolution and clarity in the images(is that all we can say good about this camera?) 
There is no doubt the Nikon sample is much cleaner and crisper than the Canon which is not nearly as sharp and definitely a little smudgy. I am in China so it's a little more difficult for me than in the US, but tomorrow I will be ordering a D600 and 24-70. 
I really wanted to like the 5DIII and 6D, but alas, both are overpriced and less of what i'm looking for than the Nikon offerings. I will probably sell my 550D, 5DC, 24-105 and Sigma 50mm soon(most sad about saying goodbye to the Sigma, the thing has amazing bokah!)


----------



## K-amps (Sep 17, 2012)

DianeK said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > DianeK said:
> ...



+1... We pay for higher resolution only to want to smudge it? The 600 image looks so clean. And while the skin tones on the Canon seems a bit flattering (more reds), the 600 looks slightly realistic between the 2 images (on my monitor) . Looks like Canon had some extra AA filters in stock and decided to slap on 2 per body.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> PerfectSavage said:
> 
> 
> > the 60D images are on the original CR link at the top of this thread... it's a bad link on Canon's site, it says "6D" but the page it directs to is "60D", the Canon Australia (canon.au) links are 6D images and video, CR's link is to the old 60D samples page.
> ...



Well, that's really odd. Perhaps it's a geography-based thing with the URL based on geo/IP... I'm in NYC and have clicked on both the CR link as well as the link directly on Canon's site with all EOS model sample pages... the one for 6D takes me directly to the 60D page every time, not a 6D page... I only see 6D images on the Canon Australia site link I referenced... Any idea why that's happening? I'd love to download high res. and the Australia site only has mid-res. images from what I can see.

For me, this link (in NYC at least) - http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/ - links to the 60D samples page - http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos60d/ ...and even on Canon's EOS image samples page, it still directs me to 60D... You're 100% sure this link on the line above this takes you to a 6D page? Any idea why it doesn't work for me?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Sep 17, 2012)

DianeK said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2
> ...



The Nikon crop looks sharper, no doubt. But I'm using two monitors here, one calibrated and one uncalibrated. On both screens the Nikon model looks like she has hepatitis. The Canon model, however, looks like a real person. Canon skin tone still wins for me.


----------



## unadog (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't go overboard analyzing JPEGs posted online.

Start with RAW, and do similar processing so that you know what you get. 

One might have sharpening set at "5", one at "0". Those are just samples that conform to some unknown desire of the shooter to portray what they wanted to portray. A mood, etc.

I am NOT saying Canon will be better, or worse, or anything. We jsut need a lot more info.

Michael


----------



## Michael7 (Sep 17, 2012)

The nikon sample just slaughters the canon.


----------



## meli (Sep 17, 2012)

as long as i remember Canon's samples were always subpar, so lets refrain criticism for now


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> because tourists use MF often?



Well, actually that's not that improbable because many tourists carry a small travel tripod for shots like the Canon samples. So if they don't mf (... magic lantern with focus peaking, please) they have at least time to use live view and contrast af.


----------



## floex712 (Sep 17, 2012)

DB said:


> Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2



The Nikon D600 is so far out performing the Canon 6D in my opinion. I'm giving the Canon a fair chance and waiting for more reviews from other outlets and not just Nikon or Canon themselves but so far, it looks like I'm headed to Nikon.


----------



## hmmm (Sep 18, 2012)

I think what Canon did with the baobob series is kinda cool. That equatorial vertical milky way rising out of the baobobs is really quite good.

If you look at the baobob branches of the daylight shot against the sky, the edges are not sharp -- similar to the model's facial details. I agree with the opinion that not much sharpening was applied in cooking the jpeg compared to the Nikon.


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 18, 2012)

In my eyes the D600 crushed the 6D in that sample comparison, and it you look at the sample taken by 40mm f2.8 STM at f3.5, it's still not quite as good as D600. I compared it with my 1Ds Mark III and the 1Ds Mark III dominated 6D as well. Even with 1Ds Mark II, it still has crisper, more details in its shots. What is happening Canon????? The new camera with the newest technology can't even outperform an 8 years old camera? And don't say oh the ISO performance has gone up, yes it has, but like the 5D2, it's almost useless in sports, not too great for performance shots either, so what's with the high ISO??? You can also push 1ds II and 1ds III's ISO and they are only half a stop below the 5D mark II


----------



## Scumbag (Sep 18, 2012)

DB said:


> Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2



The Canon photo is slightly out of focus. It's focused on the hair over her forehead, the right eye is just out of focus, and the left eye is worse. Sharpening is not going to help.

Newsflash!!! EF135mm F/2 front focuses on Canon 6D.


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Using Dpreview's sample to avoid production model differences, here's a comparison.
6D vs D600 vs 1ds Mark III
top left=D600 ISO100 85mm f1.8G @f3.2 (from nikon image)
top right=1Ds Mark III ISO400 85mm f1.8 @f2.8 (from Dpreview)
bottom left=6D ISO200 135mm f2L @f3.2 (from Canon image)
bottom right=1Ds Mark III ISO800 85mm f1.8 @f3.2 (from Dpreview)


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Scumbag said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Here are 100% crops taken with both the Nikon D600 and Canon 6D using 135mm & 85mm portrait lenses @ f3.2
> ...



Then I have to say that Canon fails big time. Astonished that their photographer took an OOF shot and even posted on the web. Even more it has been used as one of the most important samples for the newly announced camera, fail fail fail


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is a comparison of my 1Ds Mark II and the 6D's other sample pic.
I used standard style which is defaulted at 3 0 0 0, 70-200mm f2.8 IS at f4.5
6D is set at 2 0 0 0 portrait style 40mm f2.8STM at f3.5

I can guarantee you that 70-200mm IS at f4.5 is not sharper than the 40mm f2.8 at 3.5


----------



## WSMyles (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone actually looked at the EXIF metadata and filesizes?

The D600 portrait is 10.5MB compared to the 6D's 4.6MB. It's hardly surprising that the brunette's features are mushed up considering how much compression has been forced on the image for the web. The DoF is also very thin and appears not to be in the vertical plane.

Is there some unwritten rule of web advertising that only poorly taken, poorly processed images of marginal subjects are allowed to be published as samples? Virtually all Canon and Nikon "samples" are worse than the images posted by denizens of this forum with a caption "how can I fix this photo?" 

It's hard to say much about the shadow noise when the image has been compressed this heavily


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 18, 2012)

unadog said:


> Don't go overboard analyzing JPEGs posted online.
> 
> Start with RAW, and do similar processing so that you know what you get.
> 
> ...



I just checked with my DPP and Capture NX
The 6D's portrait using 135L is at 0 0 0 0 neutral style exposure compensation +0.3EV
And D600 in Capture NX showed that it is at 4 0 0 0 portrait style exposure compensation +0.7EV

That gave some light into the 6D...I guess


----------



## Gcon (Sep 18, 2012)

Image 5 [Portrait] = cute girl. Absolutely horrible image quality. Don't tell me it's a front-focus issue. It's Canon's own website - as if they would post images of front-focused images. If they do then they need to sort themselves out ASAP. It's probably that the 6D can't focus to save itself. FAIL!

Image 6 [Portrait] = eyes are soft. Hair on the top of the head is sharper. Another "horrible focus abilities" issue? FAIL!

Image 2 [Madagascar] = horrible perspective, and bad CA on the RHS. FAIL!

Image 1 [Baobab] = nice image but IQ doesn't impress. Barely a pass.


2005 called (original 5D), and said it wants its AF system back!!!

Canon is so full of fail now, that it's unbelievable.


----------



## joemod (Sep 18, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon has posted a bunch of images and videos made with the new Canon EOS 6D. As suspected, their results are terrific.


Says who that they are terrific? Canon or CR admin?


----------



## mchubi (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, looking at that womans portrait I felt quite disappointed about 6D combined with an L-lense. With my 7d and 15-85IS USM I get sharper images! 6D can do it better, as it is shown in portrait of that little girl on canons sample site. And still even this one is far from glorius! I think it was taken by a click and shoot tourist walking by...  If not, shame on canon! 

Anyway, I spent 2 minutes of my time and ran a little high-pass sharpening combined with rising contrast on that failed womans portrait. Ways better, as you can see below in the first row! (After that I got a little snotty and did the same to the nikon-image - just the other way around. * g * Perhaps those canon samples got a little sabotage?! Ehm...)

Well, Nikon MIGHT do a better job here. But couldn't it be possible that the Nikon-sample got a little postprocessing as well? Combined with a good out-of-cam picture it would not be a surprise that this beats the canon-crap-sample.

After all, those are not exact the same photographies. Different angle, different light and so on. For a fair comparison you NEED the same circumstances and published raws here. This is not given, so push those sample into the dustbin.


----------



## unadog (Sep 19, 2012)

mchubi said:


> Anyway, I spent 2 minutes of my time and ran a little high-pass sharpening combined with rising contrast on that failed womans portrait. Ways better, as you can see below in the first row! (After that I got a little snotty and did the same to the nikon-image - just the other way around. * g * Perhaps those canon samples got a little sabotage .....
> 
> .... This is not given, so push those sample into the dustbin.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2012)

Why the hell would Canon sabotage the shots of the 6D on their site? Why compress it so badly ? Where is their head?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Why the hell would Canon sabotage the shots of the 6D on their site? Why compress it so badly ? Where is their head?



Probably Canon figures no one will buy the 6d because of stellar sample shots anyway? Those who care about pixels are probably those who won't buy the 6d because of the bad spec/price ratio. And landscape tourists will look at the 17-40L shots @iso100 figuring that ff+gps+wifi will come in handy no matter what the d600 does.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 20, 2012)

let us believe the 6D is as good as the 5D MK2 on low iso.

then maybe it´s best for now to compare the D600 to the 5D MK2. 
how well fares the 5D MK2 against the D600.....

there should be enough good 5D MK2 pictures. 

;D


----------



## K-amps (Sep 20, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> let us believe the 6D is as good as the 5D MK2 on low iso.
> 
> then maybe it´s best for now to compare the D600 to the 5D MK2.
> how well fares the 5D MK2 against the D600.....
> ...



Pun notwithstanding.... With a larger pixel pitch and 4 years newer, it better not be same as the 5d2 in ISO...


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Sep 22, 2012)

All the samples are now out!

Image 4=ISO 6400 (61-sec. Bulb exposure, why include that pic???, horrible blotchy color noise in the shadows)
Image 7= ISO 1600 (soft overall, light BG flatters noise performance)
Image 8= ISO 800 (doesn't look that sharp for the top-of-the-line macro lens, no visible noise, as expected)

Conclusion: Image 5 model is still cute & hot 

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> sensor should be better.



Nope, the Photokina interview tells us it's the same thing - but banding will probably be lower due to more recent readout circuits. Why do you think the mediocre sample shots are only up to iso1600 (except the nightsky) :-o ?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> maybe it´s my bad english.. with "should be better" i mean it is _expected_ to be better because it´s a new sensor.. not that it is in fact better.



Ah, right, now I get it - I'm no native English speaker either... and new doesn't necessarily mean higher iq even in Canon's book, in the Photokina interview the exec clearly says it's a tradeoff w/ cost. So it's better for Canon, not for us


----------



## joemod (Sep 22, 2012)

Noink Fanb0i said:


> Image 4=ISO 6400 (61-sec. Bulb exposure, why include that pic???, horrible blotchy color noise in the shadows)
> 
> http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos6d/



This is the first time I am going to say this in a forum: "Seriously! WTF?!"


----------

